
If elected president, Jeb Bush will get rid of net neutrality rules - pshin45
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/if-elected-president-jeb-bush-will-get-rid-of-net-neutrality-rules/
======
gohrt
Title is misleading. Jeb Bush _says_ that if elected...

No one knows was an elected President will actually do.

------
AngleC77
Great, last this thing this country needs is the Lord of Morons brother coming
into power and renewing the trend of idiocy that plagued our country from
2000-2008. Jeb Bush may seem smarter than his totally incompetent brother, but
this proves he'll be just as moronic.

